# ++++Transmission 04 Altima++++++++



## chipjohnson12345 (May 4, 2006)

If anyone can help me it would be greatly appreciated. I have an 04 altima and i need to replace the transmission. I have no problem doing this but i just want to know if anyone out there has done this and what other parts of the underworkings of the car are affected ex) rear suspension, gas tank. etc. Any response is much appreciated. thank you:idhitit:


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

sorry i cant really help there.. but i am curious on why you're replacing the tranny ???


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Why do you have to replace the tranny in a 04 car? Almost anything that could ba wrong with it is probably covered under your warranty.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

wats the warranty on the nissan tranny ? 5/50000 ?


----------



## chipjohnson12345 (May 4, 2006)

i bought the car from an auction. The car was in accident. it was hit on the front left. i have fixed body and replaced all the damaged parts i am just getting ready to take a look at the transmission and i am curious to see what i am about to be getting into.


----------

